# black eyeliner?!



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I had someone compliment Duffy recently on his beautiful black eyeliner! I thought this was kind of a standard coloring in the breed, is it not? Do some goldens not have the black circling their eyes?

Learning more every day about this wonderful breed!

Kris


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Tundra does. It was the first thing the vet commented on.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

yep. I'm pretty sure its in the standard as well


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Gable has them at well but some of his siblings did not.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I've always thought all goldens wore black eyeliner. Misty had it and so does Chester.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Not all dogs have nice black pigment like that, but it is called for in the standard and is desirable in the show ring. I have been jokingly accused by other golden owners about putting eyeliner on Scout because she also has very nice, dark (all year too) pigment.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*grins* We've always joked about our goldens hitting the makeup drawer to lather on the goth eyeliner and lipstick. 

- It's the standard, but the pigment fades for some, just like with the shiny black nose.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn has black eyeliner:


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie has it...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo has it, too. =)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it's typical of the breed. But it will be more evident on the golden who has a lighter eye color. Molly has really dark eyes so unless she's in the sunlight, you can't even see the difference between her 'black eyeliner' and her eyes! 

I did get a lot of ''Oooh she has beautiful eyelashes!'' though! : Because of the contrast of her dark eyes and really light coat!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Finn has black eyeliner:


 Ah, Finn is melting my heart with that soulful look!


----------

